# Christmas arrives early!



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I haven't bought a new bike/frame in ten years. The last one was my C40 when living in the UK. I will admit that I regularly look on fleabay but in my size, 52, what's available is mostly steel and I'm long in that material already. Also, having just turned 60, the thought of paying list just doesn't make sense anymore.

At the end of April this came up with a buy it now at 25% of original list. US shipping only. The good news in Singapore is that I'm 12 hours ahead of EST so most people were probably sleeping when it was listed. The bad news, US only shipping. My in-laws house in Concord is currently a no shipping zone given the inventory I already have there but my brother-in-law in southern Mass was willing to help out.

It's been sitting down there for a couple of months but I knew my wife was going to spend a month with her parents at their summer house in southern Mass. After telling her I bought the frame (eyes rolled) she asked how many was that in total? I seem to have lost track when I went over 20 so we both started laughing. Then I had to convince her to make shipping the frame to me her top priority upon arrival. Quid pro quo, I used my miles to make her airfare round trip business class, Singapore to Boston on Cathay. To make it easier, I did all the research and send her a completed sheet indicating type of service, documentation needed, etc. as most local PO employees have no idea what to do with this stuff and sure enough, that was the case. Shipped on Friday PM from Mass and at my doorstep in Singapore at 9AM on Monday.

The seller needed to go down a size and the frame is like new. Will try to build it up for this weekend. Gruppo is Campag Record/Chorus 10. More to come.


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

One of my favorite colors. Beautiful bike and well worth the extra effort you made to acquire it.!


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Nice bike (really!)
and nice story with a point: Love our wife as you love your bikes!

Kind Regards


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@boneman,

just beautiful!
please post pics of the complete built up ASAP, with carbon wheels hopefully 

cheers!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fecking beautiful.

doesn't help me with my compulsive-bike-buyitis condition. but I am recovering.

I just sold the C-40 2 weeks ago and I can't stop me to look at ebay, trocvelo and all other buying temptation zones. 

I have went out safe until now. 

congratulations !


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

boneman said:


> I haven't bought a new bike/frame in ten years. The last one was my C40 when living in the UK. I will admit that I regularly look on fleabay but in my size, 52, what's available is mostly steel and I'm long in that material already. Also, having just turned 60, the thought of paying list just doesn't make sense anymore.
> 
> At the end of April this came up with a buy it now at 25% of original list. US shipping only. The good news in Singapore is that I'm 12 hours ahead of EST so most people were probably sleeping when it was listed. The bad news, US only shipping. My in-laws house in Concord is currently a no shipping zone given the inventory I already have there but my brother-in-law in southern Mass was willing to help out.
> 
> ...


Beautiful frame. Congratulations on your new acquisition. :thumbsup:

BTW CDs are so 1999.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice bike


----------

